# Stihl FS 56 RC trimmer recoil spring.



## Goofaroo (May 10, 2020)

Several months ago my neighbor dropped by with a Stihl fs56rc that appeared to have very little use and he said he never wanted to see it again. He asked if I wanted it and I reluctantly said yes. He was headed to the ECHO dealer to buy a real trimmer. 

I’m not a Stihl fan but yesterday I was cleaning out my barn and my curiosity got the best of me so I took it to my shop to have a look at it. I gave the starter a pull and nothing happened. It was not engaging so I pulled the starter off and the whole assembly was a mess. The inner spring was unwound and the whole assembly was a mess. 

I should have thrown it on the scrap pile but instead I put some fuel in it and tried to start it with a drill. A few attempts and it started up and a bit of tuning and it ran pretty good. 

The problem (and the reason I would never buy a Stihl product) is how difficult Stihl makes it to find parts. I wasted more time than this thing is worth but I would like to find the part if possible. I don’t know what Stihl was thinking but this starter has two springs. Is it supposed to be some sort of easy start system? It is the spring that is closest to the motor and it appears that the part of the spring that engages in the notch in the center has been bent into a shape that doesn’t work. I was hoping to find a picture of it online thinking that I could maybe bend this one into the correct shape but as usual with Stihl I can’t find a parts diagram or part number. 

Does anyone know if there are other models that share this same two spring system? I looked on EBay for a complete recoil assembly but no such luck.

Anyone have any ideas? I know this is not much of a trimmer but it looks like it has hardly been used. I don’t really need it but if I could fix it cheap enough I would like to give it a whirl. 

Am I pissing in the wind or is it possible that Stihl hasn’t discontinued parts for this model? I’m hoping I can find just the spring that I need and could probably get this thing going. Better yet, I would like to find out if the starter from another model that doesn’t have the “easy start” system would bolt on to this power head. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## ammoaddict (May 11, 2020)

I bought one of those trimmers about 5 years ago. I paid close to $200 new if I remember correctly. It has been a very good trimmer. Starts right up everytime, even after sitting all winter. I have never had to do anything except put fuel and string on it. I would say it's definitely worth fixing. I'm not a big Stihl fan either.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Goofaroo (May 11, 2020)

ammoaddict said:


> I bought one of those trimmers about 5 years ago. I paid close to $200 new if I remember correctly. It has been a very good trimmer. Starts right up everytime, even after sitting all winter. I have never had to do anything except put fuel and string on it. I would say it's definitely worth fixing. I'm not a big Stihl fan either.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I really don’t need it but it’s in pretty nice shape. If I can figure out a starter for it without spending much money I would like to convert it to a brush cutter. I’ll keep watching EBay for a used starter and I might call the Stihl dealer. If they sell just the spring that I need I might be able to fix the starter I have.


----------



## ammoaddict (May 11, 2020)

Goofaroo said:


> I really don’t need it but it’s in pretty nice shape. If I can figure out a starter for it without spending much money I would like to convert it to a brush cutter. I’ll keep watching EBay for a used starter and I might call the Stihl dealer. If they sell just the spring that I need I might be able to fix the starter I have.


Have you asked for a ipl on the beg for manuals thread? Maybe even a shop manual as well.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Goofaroo (May 11, 2020)

ammoaddict said:


> Have you asked for a ipl on the beg for manuals thread? Maybe even a shop manual as well.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I haven’t. I might give that a try.


----------



## frank_ (May 12, 2020)

if its like the stihl bg models ? i always fit the non ergo rotor instead
our local dealer told me they had sold 800 of those ergo springs


----------



## Goofaroo (May 12, 2020)

frank_ said:


> if its like the stihl bg models ? i always fit the non ergo rotor instead
> our local dealer told me they had sold 800 of those ergo springs
> 
> View attachment 827038


I’ll have to look into this. Converting over to a “regular” starter would be ideal. If this will fit do I just need this rotor and the spring?


----------



## frank_ (May 12, 2020)

Goofaroo said:


> I’ll have to look into this. Converting over to a “regular” starter would be ideal. If this will fit do I just need this rotor and the spring?


it simply deletes the cushdrive spring, that one fits various different stihl blower models but i never tried one in a strimmer tbh
very cheap from the dealers


----------



## Goofaroo (May 12, 2020)

frank_ said:


> it simply deletes the cushdrive spring, that one fits various different stihl blower models but i never tried one in a strimmer tbh
> very cheap from the dealers


Much appreciated.


----------

